# Unknown device attached to my house



## Maherees (11 Apr 2021)

Hi all,
i have got what look like a wind driven device that is attached to the house i've just bought but i have no idea what it is - has anyone ever seen a thing like this and know what it is used for?
thanks


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (11 Apr 2021)

Errrrrrt.....why not ask the previous owner?


----------



## midlife (11 Apr 2021)

Weather station?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (11 Apr 2021)

Maherees said:


> Hi all,
> i have got what look like a wind driven device that is attached to the house i've just bought but i have no idea what it is - has anyone ever seen a thing like this and know what it is used for?
> thanks



It's unfortunate you've moved in at this time of year, because that device is really useful when it snows. As you can see, it has three scoops, and they gather the snow to make free ice-cream. 👍

Alternatively, it could be an anemometer off a home weather station.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (11 Apr 2021)

It is an anemometer linked to something inside, like a weather station as mentioned. Ask the previous owner.


----------



## Cycleops (11 Apr 2021)

Obviously attached by MI6 to monitor your movements and internet activity. Remove immediately.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Apr 2021)

Can you the following the wiring / conduit to see what's at the other end . My guess like others amateur weather station


----------



## stephec (11 Apr 2021)

Did you not notice it before you moved in? 

I'd be having strong words with my surveyor if I were you. 😄


----------



## sleuthey (11 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> Can you the following the wiring / conduit to see what's at the other end . My guess like others amateur weather station


Installed by an Amateur too by the looks of things! How’s it’ supposed to work when the wind is blowing from the other side of the house?!


----------



## HMS_Dave (11 Apr 2021)

It looks like it is missing part of it. It would likely have had a barometer, thermometer and wind direction meter attached underneath it at some point. 

Just smash it with a hammer until it goes away...


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2021)

Its an anemometer, a device for measuring windspeed. 

The instalation is a bit strange - the device itself is a decent bit of kit, above and beyond the combined sensors that amateur like myself typically have, yet its mounted so close to the house as to be virtually useless.


----------



## kynikos (11 Apr 2021)

It's a wind turbine and connected into the national grid. With blades that size expect a payment of £0.23 p.a.


----------



## Drago (11 Apr 2021)

You're not far from me. If you manage to get it down intact i'll be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Apr 2021)

Is there a retractable fabric awning anywhere on the building? I've seen anemometers used to feed into a control system to retract them when the wind speed gets too high for safety.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Apr 2021)

It's an anemometer, so the previous owner must have had a problem with anemones. Check the garden for wildflowers?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> It's an anemometer, so the previous owner must have had a problem with anemones. Check the garden for wildflowers?


It's best to check at low tide.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It's best to check at low tide.


I'd hate to see how much water ingress the property has if the previous owner set up a device to monitor sea anemones.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I'd hate to see how much water ingress the property has if the previous owner set up a device to monitor sea anemones.


Yes, it certainly seems fishy.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2021)

Looks like a wind speed measuring device , but surely or shirley its meant to be in open air , ie not tucked under the gutter ?


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Yes, it certainly seems fishy.


It's certainly a strange plaice to fit an anemone.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Apr 2021)

It’s a smart meter version 1


----------



## Dave7 (12 Apr 2021)

Its a device installed by the CC Moderators in order to check your cycling activities. 
I cannot divulge my sources but I understand that (up to now) 47% of members unknowingly have such devices hidden around their properties.


----------



## postman (13 Apr 2021)

It's one of those things used to cover up holes drilled in walls.Two others are on their way from ebay.


----------



## AuroraSaab (13 Apr 2021)

It's an antenna so Bill Gates gets better reception when he controls you after your covid jab.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2021)

It's an ice cream scoop for the ill fated Northampton Helicopter Ice Cream Delivery Service.


----------



## bagpuss (20 Apr 2021)

Clearly a protoptye for the Mars Lander/ Helicopter . Check for little men!!


----------

